# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिस गेल से प्रेरित हैं - विराट कोहली

## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के युवा सितारे विराट कोहली ने कहा कि वह वेस्टइंडीज के विस्फोटक बल्लेबाज क्रिस गेल से प्रेरित हैं जो क्रिकेट मैदान पर अपने धूमधड़ाके से लोगों को रोमांचित करते हैं.कोहली ने पेप्सी के लिये एक विज्ञापन फिल्म की शूटिंग करते हुए कहा कि क्रिकेट प्रशंसक गेल का खेल देखने के लिये स्टेडियम में आते हैं. इस फिल्म की टैगलाइन है, ‘यह टी20 है बॉस.. न तमीज से खेला जाता है..न तमीज से देखा जाता है.’
कोहली ने कहा कि वह और गेल दोनों ही मैदान पर सबसे रोमांचक और ‘न तमीज’ वाले क्रिकेटर हैं.
उन्होंने कहा कि इस कैरेबियाई बल्लेबाज के साथ खेलने के कारण उनका उत्साह बाहर निकल आता है. वह क्रिस गेल के खास शैली के नृत्य तथा विकेट गिरने के बाद जश्न और कैलिप्सो डांस से प्रभावित हैं क्योंकि इससे मैदान पर मौजूद क्रिकेटरों और मैच देख रहे क्रिकेट प्रेमियों के चेहरे पर मुस्कान आ जाती है.
कोहली ने कहा कि वह अपनी टीम के साथियों के साथ ड्रेसिंग रूम में मजाक करना पसंद करते हैं क्योंकि इससे टीम को आपस में जोड़ने में मदद मिलती है.
कोहली से जब मैदान के बाहर उनके पसंदीदा ‘न तमीज ’ वाले क्षण के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने ड्रेसिंग रूम के अंदर के मजाक का जिक्र किया. उन्होंने दावा किया कि इससे माहौल सहज हो गया.

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई आपने अवतार में क्या चबा रहे हो ... फ़ोन पर बात करने की नइ भाषा बनी हे तो .. हम सब से भी शेयर करे ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> भाई आपने अवतार में क्या चबा रहे हो ... फ़ोन पर बात करने की नइ भाषा बनी हे तो .. हम सब से भी शेयर करे ...



बहुत खूब ................................................

----------

